# What's Your Favorite Algorithm?



## dChan (Mar 6, 2007)

My favorite algroithms are the Sune and the one that swaps UF with UL and UR with UB(edges). I've been teaching myself finger tricks and so far these are two of the fast algorithms I can pull off in one second. What are your favorite and fastest algorithms?


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2007)

I love all algs with M and U moves only (well the ones that I use)...


----------



## dChan (Mar 6, 2007)

I hate M moves- basically slice moves in general. I am fine with double layer moves but dislike too many of those as well. For my I don't mind R, U, and D primary algorithms. F is not my quickest move and L is slightly awkward for me.


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2007)

I love U and R moves, M moves are nice too, L moves are ok (I'm a little ambydexterious) F moves are not so bad when in combination... D moves are so so, B moves can be done sometimes like U moves and they are nice, but mostly crap... E and S moves... well I'll don't speak about them


----------



## dChan (Mar 6, 2007)

lol, I hate B moves because right now I don't use them at all. I try to use algs only with fast moves for me. Check: http://www.speedcubing.com/peter

But I don't really like F moves because I have to break my grip and change it quickly to move F fast from the side like a L move.


----------



## annon (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a favorite orientation and a favorite permutation.

Orientation: R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R U' R U' R' <-- I just think it's fun.
Permutation: z' r U D L2' U' L' U L2' D' L U' <-- The only algorithm I can execute faster left-handed.


----------



## pjk (Mar 6, 2007)

You guys should watch the PLL that Erik has on strangepuzzle.com search for his 11.xx second 3x3 vid. I think it is a Z Perm, and it is done very nicely.


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2007)

It was indeed a Z, too bad the recognition took so long on that solve, I've made a small video of my way, I'm uploading it now to youtube, it will stay there for a week or so.

The link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuOZCxE4Puw it will work in a few minutes I guess..


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 7, 2007)

R2 U F B' R2 B F' U R2.  Gotta love it.


----------



## annon (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pyrotek7x7_@Mar 7 2007, 12:48 AM
> * R2 U F B' R2 B F' U R2.  Gotta love it. *


 Eww, I hate that algorithm. It's probably because of my disdain of slice moves, but whatever. I prefer R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'.


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, I don't understand why people right R2', it is the same move either way you do it. 

I like the Sune because I can do it uber-fast but I like U2 R' U' R U' R U R U' R'U RU R2U' R' because it is a longer move sequences. Does anybody else feel more accomplished when they can do a longer sequence fast?


----------



## pjk (Mar 7, 2007)

Erik, nice video, I might have to try that. However, I like my alg:
x' F R U' R' U D R' U' D R' U R D2

You hold it so the two pieces to swap are Left-Front and Back-Right. You do the (D R' U' D R') as 1 motion together.

Daniel:


> *I don't understand why people right R2', it is the same move either way you do it. *



Yes, the outcome of the move is the same, but when R2' is written, it is usually just to show that that move is done in a counter-clockwise motion, rather than a clockwise motion.

As far as the longer sequence quick, often an optimized alg will be easily done quickly as compared to a shorter, slower alg, therefore people will use the longer one.


----------



## annon (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Mar 7 2007, 03:38 AM
> * lol, I don't understand why people right R2', it is the same move either way you do it. *


 Yeah, but it's the same reason we write in cube rotations. It's one step away from being fingertrick notation, missing only the parentheses between motions.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 7, 2007)

For the F2L: (R U R' U')*3. Recognition is easy, execution is extremely fast and look ahead is perfect for the OLL


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by annon+Mar 7 2007, 05:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (annon @ Mar 7 2007, 05:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dChan_@Mar 7 2007, 03:38 AM
> * lol, I don't understand why people right R2', it is the same move either way you do it. *


Yeah, but it's the same reason we write in cube rotations. It's one step away from being fingertrick notation, missing only the parentheses between motions. [/b][/quote]
Yeah, I see your point. It helps you figure ut the fastest way t odo he move after a sequence.


----------



## longshot789 (Mar 9, 2007)

I enjoy doing my edge cycles left handed when possible. I don't know why they're faster, but they are. Its more of a pull feel that I'm comfortable with.


----------



## pjk (Mar 9, 2007)

Favorite is probably the T type OLL with 1 edge on the facing side that is yellow, and it is FRUR'U'F'.


----------



## dChan (Mar 10, 2007)

T Permutation(I use a finger trick one from speedcubing.com), J permutation, and the permutation that swaps two corners and two edges directly across each other, are my new favorites. I like the way they flow. You can do them fast but if you do them smooth it feels more natural. This helps me calm down when I'm hitting the last step in my solve so I don't fumble with moves. So whenever I see a permutation that requires one of these I am super happy because I can finish the solve really quick this way.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 10, 2007)

I was fooling around and felt like doing a video of my H-Perm. It's actually a mix of the Middle then Ringfinger M2 and the r2R2 one.
Have fun watching! Maybe you recognize the background 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EE0mNXkp3k


----------



## Sniph (Mar 12, 2007)

It's hard to have a favorite. Although, if I had to choose, it would definitely be this Oll:





(R'U'R) y' x' (RU'R'F) (RUR')x 

Taken from Joel's site.


----------



## dChan (Mar 12, 2007)

Sadly, I've been too lazy to strengthen my OLL alg list so I solve OLLs mainly using two algs with variations and I use a modified commutator(and its reverse) as well. Maybe I'll try to learn some more OLLs this week.

ThAT OLL looks really easy to execute though. I'll try that.


----------



## info (Apr 4, 2008)

*H Perm*



dChan said:


> My favorite algroithms are the Sune and the one that swaps UF with UL and UR with UB(edges). I've been teaching myself finger tricks and so far these are two of the fast algorithms I can pull off in one second. What are your favorite and fastest algorithms?


I'm new to Speedcubing (less than a month), but already am deriving great pleasure from the activity. So far, of the less than twenty algorithms that I know, the one that feels the best is the H Perm as performed in Case #17 of the Dan Harris site. I really like this one, but I'm sure that there will be other great ones to come. Thanks for being here!


----------



## alexc (Apr 4, 2008)

I think fun algs to perform are the Dan Knights Z perm: x' R U' R' U D R' D U' R' U R D2 F

I loooove H perm with M2 triggers as well. 

I also like the J' perm: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 4, 2008)

T-perm, U-perms, almost anything two-gen.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 4, 2008)

R' L F2 B2 R' L U R' L F2 B2 R' L

I don't know why it's my favorite, I'm just fascinated by it. Yay 5-gen Rubik's cube group! ;-)

Chris


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 4, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> T-perm, U-perms, *almost anything two-gen*.



Amen1!!
2gen=da bomb


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2008)

Now I like algorithms with lots of Fw, Rw, Uw, Dw, Bw, and Lw stuff in it. Uws and Dws aren't very good, though, for one-handed cubing.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Apr 4, 2008)

T-Perm, my nickname in highschool is T-Perm


----------



## Leo (Apr 4, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> T-perm, U-perms, almost anything two-gen.



T perm is 3 gen  But yeah thats my favorite alg next to R'U'RU'R'U2R, no regrips


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

I dislike the T perm, especially oH.
I like R perms, U perms. I used to like the H and J perms. 
For OLL, antisune, sune.
For OH, RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R for OLL and Z perm (dan knight).

I hate Z (M2) for 2H and U for OH. They are nice algs, but I just have some difficulties doing them fast. E, Y and N just suck. I must learn Erik's Y, and learn the 14 move FUR N perm from opticubes.com


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 4, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> I was fooling around and felt like doing a video of my H-Perm. It's actually a mix of the Middle then Ringfinger M2 and the r2R2 one.
> Have fun watching! Maybe you recognize the background
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EE0mNXkp3k






cmhardw said:


> R' L F2 B2 R' L U R' L F2 B2 R' LI don't know why it's my favorite, I'm just fascinated by it. Yay 5-gen Rubik's cube group! ;-)


So it says on your Cubefreak card. 
I start with Fa, but I've found that for speed (like, if you're using this to avoid a bad center or whatever), I can get okayishly fast executing it as:
[dD M2' D'd' , R] (grip the UFL-UL-UBL block)
You can see what the alg essentially does (move out the center, twist the "void-R," undo).
ME2M' seems a tempting conjugate for U...



Lotsofsloths said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > T-perm, U-perms, *almost anything two-gen*.
> ...


MGLS=da nuklear bomb



dChan said:


> Now I like algorithms with lots of Fw, Rw, Uw, Dw, Bw, and Lw stuff in it. Uws and Dws aren't very good, though, for one-handed cubing.


Why not Uw or at least Uw'? I find it easier than all the others OH (except maybe Rw).


----------



## malcolm (Apr 4, 2008)

Z. I use the M' U version, and can do it sub 1.5, much faster than my U or T perms


----------



## Jai (Apr 4, 2008)

Agh, there's no way I would be able to pick just 1 favourite algorithm. I like H, A, T, and Z, all for their speed. Oh, and don't forget the Sunes (Sune, anti-Sune, Double Sune, Triple Sune), my execution speeds for these are insane, I'm not sure if there's anyone faster than me  (sub-0.5 avg for sune[ 0.35 pb ], sub-0.7 avg for anti-sune, sub 0.9 double sune, sub 1.2 triple sune). My favourite trigger would have to be my trademark R' U2 R trigger. (I'll make a video of these soon)


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmm... I have a lot of favorite algorithms, so I'm going to list my favorite within each alg set I know.

ZBF2L: R2 D' L' F' L D R U' R
OLL: R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
COLL: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
ZBLL: x r' R U R U' L U R2 U R U2 R' U

That list probably isn't very accurate... my favorites change quite often. My fastest alg (other than the simple 6/7 move OLLs) is probably the H perm. I can usually sub .9 it, and my best single is .81 which I've done numerous times.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 5, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> My fastest alg (other than the simple 6/7 move OLLs) is probably the H perm. I can usually sub .9 it, and my best single is .81 which I've done numerous times.



Wow... It takes me 1.3 to do the H...

ok my favourites: 
I love the Z PLL (U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U). I can usually do it in around 1.4 seconds...
I also really like the T Perm (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F').

In terms of OLLs, I kinda fancy the Double Sune (R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R')

And basically:

2-gen is DA BOMB! (credits to lotsofslots)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 5, 2008)

This alg is just fun: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate Jessica. Because of her and her pages, all the cubers are using the word "algorithm" to describe a dumb move sequence.

(By the way, the previous sentence is a sequence of letters, it is an algorithm)


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> I hate Jessica. Because of her and her pages, all the cubers are using the word "algorithm" to describe a dumb move sequence.
> 
> (By the way, the previous sentence is a sequence of letters, it is an algorithm)



I would agree with you a few month ago, noob. But Using algorithm does make more sense to me now. It is specific to get a certain task done.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

an algorithm is a type of effective method in which a definite list of well-defined instructions for completing a task, when given an initial state, will proceed through a well-defined series of successive states, eventually terminating in an end-state.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the sune on the pyraminx. U replaces U2.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

Jai said:


> Agh, there's no way I would be able to pick just 1 favourite algorithm. I like H, A, T, and Z, all for their speed. Oh, and don't forget the Sunes (Sune, anti-Sune, Double Sune, Triple Sune), my execution speeds for these are insane, I'm not sure if there's anyone faster than me  (sub-0.5 avg for sune[ 0.35 pb ], sub-0.7 avg for anti-sune, sub 0.9 double sune, sub 1.2 triple sune). My favourite trigger would have to be my trademark R' U2 R trigger. (I'll make a video of these soon)



0.35 second sune? That is crazy! I can do that at 1.29 seconds 3x3 loose diy, and 1.23 seconds pyraminx.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 5, 2008)

My Fastest alg is an R2 alg....

R2


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

My favorite algorithm by far is the Z. I'll just pick up my cube and do that one over and over. A close second is R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 and R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R.

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec.
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 6, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I would agree with you a few month ago, noob. But Using algorithm does make more sense to me now. It is specific to get a certain task done.


So you must be using this word 3000 times a day, when you walk, speak, scratch you nose, look for the remote controler, etc.
Most people weren't using this word before they started cubing.
And in mathematics, you don't label "algorithm" anything you want, like a path in a graph that gives a solution to a problem.


----------



## FU (Apr 6, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> This alg is just fun: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2



True, one of my favourite OLL algos. Got this algo from the OLL compilation thread.


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 6, 2008)

FU said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > This alg is just fun: R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
> ...



Really? I much prefer R' F' L' F R F' L F for that OLL case. And it works well with it's partner for the 'T' OLLC case (R' F' L F R F' L' F).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 7, 2008)

one of my favorite too, except I do l'U'L'URU'LUx' same as R' F' L' F R F' L F.

or I do the beginning of the E perm. x U R' U' L U R U' r' from x2


----------



## ROOT (Apr 13, 2008)

well i love M moves, and im in the process of switching to roux, roux rocks if you love m moves.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 13, 2008)

Perms T,Y, and H


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2008)

popstar_dave said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...


I don't use it in speedsolves, that's why I said it was _just_ fun.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 13, 2008)

R U R' U R U2 R' Then U' Then the R' U' R U' R' U2 R 

My 2 Fav's.


----------



## FU (Apr 13, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I don't use it in speedsolves, that's why I said it was _just_ fun.


Why not? It's fast... I just timed myself and got lots of 1.3x, 1.19 best


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2008)

I got 1.15 with that, but I got 0.88 with x R' U R D' R' U' R D.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 13, 2008)

F2l algorithm: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
R U R' U2 R U R' U To set up.


----------



## FU (Apr 14, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I got 1.15 with that, but I got 0.88 with x R' U R D' R' U' R D.



Surely the one without a cube rotation gives a better lookahead for PLL


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 14, 2008)

My favorite algorithm is probably a some 2x2x2 alg.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 15, 2008)

FU said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > I got 1.15 with that, but I got 0.88 with x R' U R D' R' U' R D.
> ...


Well I kinda execute it as: l' U R D' R' U' l B
Look ahead for PLL is pretty good.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 16, 2008)

M' U' M this is one of the F2ELLs for my method, and by far the fastest.


----------



## ShawnCunningham (Apr 17, 2008)

T-perm and sune.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 17, 2008)

Orient four edges in step 2 of my orient first method:

M' U M'

The fastest of all


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Oct 27, 2017)

bumping another old thread .... 


My Favorites are:

2x2 *R' (U R' F2 R F')2 R* Swap U-Layer Diagonal

3x3 *(M' U')3 M2 (U' M')3* OLL #57 (possibly my fastest)
*F (R U R' U') (R' F R F') F' (L' U2 L)* OLL #23

2x2x3 *U R F R2 U R F* Swap 2 Adjacent on Each End

Void *(R2 S R2 U’)3* O-Perm

I like a few of these algs in part, because I found them myself.


anyone else have any?
maybe some folks can pick up some "new-to-them" algs from others!


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

T perm. Best alg ever


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> T perm. Best alg ever



J perm is better.


----------



## CRL0312 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gotta love T-perm, definitely the best alg. It runs so smooth and is so much fun to do, also easy to get fast with it.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Oct 27, 2017)

Since so many cubers solve cases in so many different ways,
I think the community could be interested in knowing which *version* of algs are someones favorite.


----------



## CRL0312 (Oct 27, 2017)

Solvador Cubi said:


> Since so many cubers solve cases in so many different ways,
> I think the community could be interested in knowing which *version* of algs are someones favorite.


I like the classical (classical in my opinion) T-perm, the one that goes: R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

CRL0312 said:


> I like the classical (classical in my opinion) T-perm, the one that goes: R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’


I guess I should have clarified, that's the one I use also.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 28, 2017)

I currently love the PBL5 for Ortega. I use x2 R D' R B2 R' D R' - which I actually execute as x2 R D' L U2 L' D R'. I love how in 2x2 - especially in PBL algs there's no up or down, so R2 moves turn into RL, twisting both faces simultaneously.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 28, 2017)

L U' L' D' L U L' D
Or: (L U' L', D')

Is one of favourites, because the D interchange can be done with your right hand and the Ls with your left, it's just so fast and easy. When I work on my Comms I end up doing this a lot


----------



## FireCuber (Oct 29, 2017)

My favorite is Sune, and the M2,U M2 U2...... One


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 29, 2017)

(x' D' (l' R') U R2 U' R2' F U2')2

B' (R2 U R2' U' R2 U') S R2' F z'


----------



## James Hake (Oct 29, 2017)

R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r
R2' U' S' z R2 S z' U' R2'
D' R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2
idk what else


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 29, 2017)

My favorite alg to just do is this OLL alg: R B' R2' F R2 B R2' F' R. I don't like it too much in solves, but just doing it over and over is fun.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 29, 2017)

I like this T ZBLL: r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 29, 2017)

F2 Rw2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' Rw2 F2

Always love doing this and then remembering it's a G perm


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Oct 30, 2017)

That extended sune thing is much more adorable than that F (R U R' U')3 F' thing.


----------



## efattah (Nov 5, 2017)

My favorites:
Waterman Set 6, case 8: regripless: U2' R2 U M' U' M' R2' U' R2 U M' U' R2' U'
Waterman Set 2 case 15: M2 U' l' L' D M D' L2 U (for the D moves grab the whole bottom face with your left hand, then do the D M D' by using your right index to pull down the M slice; do the L moves with your left index pulling the bottom back of the cube. No regrips and ultra fast).


----------

